# Info needed please from runners



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi all, I am finally wanting to get into running, wanted to last year but because of numerous problems just couldn’t do it. My main problem is where and what sort of running shoes/trainers to get. The last time I tried I wore my normal trainers and ended up with an infected toe. I do have an in growing toenail which I see the podiatrist for so really want to get it right. I want to start on my treadmill before moving outside. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Sue

Well done on taking the plunge to give running a go, i started with a C25K just under 2 years ago.  Although expensive I would suggest finding a specialist shop that will do a gait analysis, especially if you have trainers that are causing you issues.  I was surprised when I had mine done, I needed a size bigger than I would have bought, but they felt like slippers compared to the general trainers that I had bought.  I have a brand called Brookes, which were not cheap, but not actually that much more than some of the fashion brand trainers, however these were best for me, my friend that I went with has a completely different brand because of how she runs.  I think in all the assistant brought us out about 6 pairs each to try on, based on our running styles, out of them when we put them on and she put us back on the treadmill each time, (only for a few seconds so don't worry about this), she then advised based on that which were the best.  Meant we didn't get a choice of colour, as it happens mine are hot pink, which I love because we went with what fitted best.


----------



## Jha19 (Jan 17, 2020)

The trainers I bought from a running shop with advice (also brooks) were comfortable from run 1 and felt like they made me run faster. 
The trainers I bought from an outdoors shop previous to that were so hard at the back they drew blood on the heels from the rubbing. 
If you're serious about getting into running it's worth spending £100 on the right pair of trainers.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 17, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> Although expensive I would suggest finding a specialist shop that will do a gait analysis, especially if you have trainers that are causing you issues.  I was surprised when I had mine done, I needed a size bigger than I would have bought, but they felt like slippers compared to the general trainers that I had bought.



I think this is a good suggestion. There's a DW Sports fairly near me that has a little gait analysis treadmill, which was very handy, but you'd probably get better proper advice in a small independent specialist shop.

There's a lot of choice, but make sure you go for something properly supportive and with good shock-absorbing soles. Most of the quality brands would be fine (and these shops always seem to have offers on!) but you need to steer away from the myriad of options that are built for just walking round the town looking trendy, rather than actual *running*!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

Definitely agree to going to a specialist running shop -avoid shops like JD Sports or Sports Shoes Unlimited etc. Very important to get good advice for your first pair in particular - once you have been doing it a while ad know what to look for, you will probably be able to get things online, but the initial pair are of great importance!  I wear New Balance, although I bought Nike for years, plus I've also had Reeboks, so it's not really the brand as much as what suits you personally  

Good luck!


----------



## Drummer (Jan 17, 2020)

If you are just starting out I suggest trying some enclosed toe sandals with Velcro adjustment.
These days most trainers are so round toed they would have me staggering around in agony even if I could get my squared off toes into them.
I can balance on my toes 'en pointe' as long as my joints are not bent out of shape.
My latest pair of sandals, bought off Amazon are leather uppers, adjustable in two places using Velcro and I can spread my toes wonderfully - they are a small man's - I need a 38, so not common but the internet provides. They were under £40.
My only pair of trainers have a wide square toe box, but they are really old and the style isn't made any more. Modern trainers are often fashion accessories, not made for naturally shaped feet.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

I have found a shop in Brighton that does the gait analysis so think I will visit them and see what they say, just hope they’re not mega mega expensive. Thanks for your input all, will have to get my act in gear now- scary!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

Drummer said:


> If you are just starting out I suggest trying some enclosed toe sandals with Velcro adjustment.
> These days most trainers are so round toed they would have me staggering around in agony even if I could get my squared off toes into them.
> I can balance on my toes 'en pointe' as long as my joints are not bent out of shape.
> My latest pair of sandals, bought off Amazon are leather uppers, adjustable in two places using Velcro and I can spread my toes wonderfully - they are a small man's - I need a 38, so not common but the internet provides. They were under £40.
> My only pair of trainers have a wide square toe box, but they are really old and the style isn't made any more. Modern trainers are often fashion accessories, not made for naturally shaped feet.


Sandals are not appropriate for running. Running shoes come in a large variety of widths and can cater for and type of foot these days. Running in anything other than appropriate footwear can lead to injury - shin splints, stress fractures and tendon damage


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

SueEK said:


> I have found a shop in Brighton that does the gait analysis so think I will visit them and see what they say, just hope they’re not mega mega expensive. Thanks for your input all, will have to get my act in gear now- scary!!


As a guide I pay around £70-£90 a pair, although when you are just starting out and your mileage is much lower you can spend less and still be OK. The shop will offer you a range, no doubt 

Is it Runner's Need? If so, they have a good reputation  If not, I'd recommend Runner's Need!


----------



## Drummer (Jan 17, 2020)

I run and dance in my sandals as the only other option would be barefoot. 
Trainers which come in different widths would be fine if the width was not just in the ball of the foot with the same  - for me - painfully tight and deforming toe box stuck on the front. 
Many serious runners have lost toe nails and have scars on their toes from the compression from those rounded toe boxes. As the OP already has problems with an ingrowing nail, and developed an infection wearing trainers some seriously heavy duty sandals with adjustment possibilities seem a safer starting point, from the perspective of someone who has worn similar footwear summer and winter for a long time.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Sue I am not a runner, but whilst in Germany years ago I had distressed feet and invested in a pair of Nike Air running trainers, I was fitted properly and the trainer was perfect in width, depth, full support of the entire foot.  The foot never tires in the trainer and has full support.  If you can find a specialist Nike shop go there would be my recommendation. + I've had these trainers for over 30 years and granted I've only used them for gym and walking with an odd jog on the spot and brisk walk on the treadmill they have lasted well, I have washed them in the washing machine about 8 times on gentle cycle 30C wash and the come up like new.  I think its worth paying good money for good trainers without question.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

Northerner said:


> As a guide I pay around £70-£90 a pair, although when you are just starting out and your mileage is much lower you can spend less and still be OK. The shop will offer you a range, no doubt
> 
> Is it Runner's Need? If so, they have a good reputation  If not, I'd recommend Runner's Need!


Yes that is the shop, good to know they are reputable, thanks Alan x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2020)

I think I paid about £80 for my trainers, be prepared to spend quite a long time being fitted, I think for the two of us it was over an hour, and reminiscent of my kids being fitted with their start rite school shoes, as in toes being felt, also helpful if you can take along any sports socks you have and intend wearing, if not they will give you some for trying on the shoes with, also mention the problem you have with the current trainers and take them along as this will help them.  After trainers the next most important thing is a good sports bra, especially if you are, shall we say well endowed, but even if not a good sports bra is another good investment.  I have a particular type of Shock Absorber bra, but there are other good and probably even better makes out there.


Depending on whether you like bright things, I can recommend an online company called Tikiboo for leggings, I am not so keen on their t-shirts for the money, I usually either wear the ones I got from my running group with their logo on them or I find Decalthlon's perfectly good.

A few pictures of my Tikiboo running leggings and shower proof jacket.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> I think I paid about £80 for my trainers, be prepared to spend quite a long time being fitted, I think for the two of us it was over an hour, and reminiscent of my kids being fitted with their start rite school shoes, as in toes being felt, also helpful if you can take along any sports socks you have and intend wearing, if not they will give you some for trying on the shoes with, also mention the problem you have with the current trainers and take them along as this will help them.  After trainers the next most important thing is a good sports bra, especially if you are, shall we say well endowed, but even if not a good sports bra is another good investment.  I have a particular type of Shock Absorber bra, but there are other good and probably even better makes out there.
> 
> 
> Depending on whether you like bright things, I can recommend an online company called Tikiboo for leggings, I am not so keen on their t-shirts for the money, I usually either wear the ones I got from my running group with their logo on them or I find Decalthlon's perfectly good.
> ...


Wow very snazzy, I hadn’t even thought of the bra but of course that is important I will look into that definitely. I won’t worry about the legging etc yet as have a couple of pairs of leggings that will suffice until I decide to go outside, need to build up a bit of stamina first, may take a while haha. Thanks for your advice x


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> I think I paid about £80 for my trainers, be prepared to spend quite a long time being fitted, I think for the two of us it was over an hour, and reminiscent of my kids being fitted with their start rite school shoes, as in toes being felt, also helpful if you can take along any sports socks you have and intend wearing, if not they will give you some for trying on the shoes with, also mention the problem you have with the current trainers and take them along as this will help them.  After trainers the next most important thing is a good sports bra, especially if you are, shall we say well endowed, but even if not a good sports bra is another good investment.  I have a particular type of Shock Absorber bra, but there are other good and probably even better makes out there.
> 
> 
> Depending on whether you like bright things, I can recommend an online company called Tikiboo for leggings, I am not so keen on their t-shirts for the money, I usually either wear the ones I got from my running group with their logo on them or I find Decalthlon's perfectly good.
> ...


Cool trainers and support leggings Grannylorraine   Mind were plain ol white and my support gym running hose leggings were also Nike with proper calf and thigh muscle support, I found those muscles would get stressed without the proper support hose too


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Wow very snazzy, I hadn’t even thought of the bra but of course that is important I will look into that definitely. I won’t worry about the legging etc yet as have a couple of pairs of leggings that will suffice until I decide to go outside, need to build up a bit of stamina first, may take a while haha. Thanks for your advice x


Running shop might be able to help with a good support bra.  I got mine in Debenhams, but I was given advice on what type to buy by some of the other ladies in the running group.

Quite agree regarding the leggings at first.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 17, 2020)

Jodee said:


> Cool trainers and support leggings Grannylorraine   Mind were plain ol white and my support gym running hose leggings were also Nike with proper calf and thigh muscle support, I found those muscles would get stressed without the proper support hose too


I was lucky that the trainers that suited my needs best were hot pink, my friends are a kind of apricot colour, but we went for what was best, regardless of colour.  I love those leggings as they have a good size zip pocket on the back and are nice compression in them.  I do have some plain black ones from Next, but feel the difference in these, use the Next ones for yoga now.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> I was lucky that the trainers that suited my needs best were hot pink, my friends are a kind of apricot colour, but we went for what was best, regardless of colour.  I love those leggings as they have a good size zip pocket on the back and are nice compression in them.  I do have some plain black ones from Next, but feel the difference in these, use the Next ones for yoga now.


FAB


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Wow very snazzy, I hadn’t even thought of the bra but of course that is important I will look into that definitely. I won’t worry about the legging etc yet as have a couple of pairs of leggings that will suffice until I decide to go outside, need to build up a bit of stamina first, may take a while haha. Thanks for your advice x


Must admit, I hadn't thought about the bra either! :rolleyes


----------



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Must admit, I hadn't thought about the bra either! :rolleyes


Well I’m shocked, when you get better you’d better get your act together. We could go together if you like lol x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Well I’m shocked, when you get better you’d better get your act together. We could go together if you like lol x


You've obviously seen one of my running outfits


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

deffo need a good bra if running,


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

Northerner said:


> You've obviously seen one of my running outfits
> 
> View attachment 13009


You are funny Northerner


----------



## SueEK (Jan 17, 2020)

Northerner said:


> You've obviously seen one of my running outfits
> 
> View attachment 13009


Haha just the look I’m going for!!


----------



## Drummer (Jan 17, 2020)

Ah - yes - since starting trampolining I have worn 'sports tops' - bought in Lidl - I needed the maternity version when I started, as I was eating high carb and was huge, but now I wear the T back sort - very supporting and they prevent rebound.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 18, 2020)

My son has a website called fellrunning guide ,it has tried and tested reports on running gear and good tips about running in general Worth a look and costs nowt !
 Carol


----------



## SueEK (Jan 18, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Ah - yes - since starting trampolining I have worn 'sports tops' - bought in Lidl - I needed the maternity version when I started, as I was eating high carb and was huge, but now I wear the T back sort - very supporting and they prevent rebound.


Rebound haha, I definitely want to avoid rebound xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

Shoes are so important. On the normal sports shop thing it is fine once you know the size/brand you want. 

My pair would have been £90 in any other shop but got them for £30 in Sports Direct and I had already tried them on in the running shop. Bra's very important and the jacket too in this weather. I have a bum bag for my keys, tester and tabs.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Shoes are so important. On the normal sports shop thing it is fine once you know the size/brand you want.
> 
> My pair would have been £90 in any other shop but got them for £30 in Sports Direct and I had already tried them on in the running shop. Bra's very important and the jacket too in this weather. I have a bum bag for my keys, tester and tabs.


It's a good point about Sports Direct once you know what works well for you  Companies generally bring out a 'new' version of their popular shoes each year, but you can then generally pick up a pair of 'last year's' (which were perfectly good enough last year!) for a much reduced price  I once bought 3 pairs of Asics that I'd been very happy with for the price of the 'new' version - didn't need to buy any more for ages!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It's a good point about Sports Direct once you know what works well for you  Companies generally bring out a 'new' version of their popular shoes each year, but you can then generally pick up a pair of 'last year's' (which were perfectly good enough last year!) for a much reduced price  I once bought 3 pairs of Asics that I'd been very happy with for the price of the 'new' version - didn't need to buy any more for ages!



That's a great tip Northie, and I followed it from you several years ago. I’m still using the same shoes! (Though they could really do with replacing if I start running regularly again)


----------



## Snowwy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi @SueEK 
Thanks for your contribution to my newbie thread, I feel similar about being T2 as you do about running. Perhaps I can encourage you... I took up running in 1997 and had to learn all about my body from that perspective. There has been some excellent advice given already here so perhaps I can summarise a little in order for you to approach it in a logical way.

The hardest thing to do is to put your trainers on and go out!

1. Trainers - A good pair is a must but it doesn't have to cost the earth. Look for bargains ONCE YOU KNOW the types that fit best. Look for good toe room and comfort. Brooks are known to be stable and supportive but there are others. Some are slightly heavier than others but that is not really an issue if you are not training for the London Marathon. I think I know the shop in Brighton as I have been there in the past, it is staffed by runners and is a couple of roads back from the seafront.
2. Clothing - I have many running friends who use Tikiboo and are well liked in the community. However Sports Direct or similar can have good bargains too. I am told a good bra is a must... Whatever the clothing, make sure there are no seams that could irritate. Think about the weather and layers
3. Plan - Depending on your goal C25K is a great choice and you can get an app for your smart phone to follow. There are other ways through beginners running clubs who take people from nothing right through. They do not let you run alone for safety reasons and also running with someone of a similar level is encouraging for both.
4. Do not be afraid to walk... The fact that you are out there doing something puts you in a unique 10% of the population. The other 90% don't do anything.
5. Stick at it- The people on this forum seem to have a resolve in seeing things through, I suspect you will do very well.
6. It's ok not to feel like it...
7. Choose a time to suit you 
8. Water - take some with you if you need it but not loads . I remember my first London Marathon seeing people ducking down behind walls and fences after 3 miles because they had nervously drunk too much before the start!
9. Join a club if you can but it's not a requirement, they are just encouraging and knowledgeable 
10. Enjoy it!!
Hope some of that makes sense...
All the best in your endeavour. 
Snowwy


----------



## SueEK (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi @Snowwy and thank you so much for your reply, so much useful information there. I think you are quite correct in that the getting off my butt is the first thing. I still haven’t had time to get into Brighton to even find a pair of trainers but it is definitely on my to do list. I shall probably start at home on my treadmill before venturing out onto the street/park.
I will post when I am in a fit state to start, thanks once again x


----------



## SueEK (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi all, just a little update. At long last I went with my daughter to the running shop in The Lanes in Brighton and got myself a pair of running shoes, a very interesting experience.  Ran on machine which showed I run on the inside of both feet and after two different try outs with different trainers and rechecking on machine came out with very nice, very expensive running shoes. Have just done 40 minutes on treadmill and what a difference. I used to lose my balance quite a bit and sometimes fall off, I could feel myself sort of lose balance but the shoes stopped me from going over. I was told I needed high something or other so that has obviously made a huge difference. Also I found the long version of Can’t take my eyes of you by the Boystown Gang, about 15 minutes long, on Alexa and so was thoroughly enjoying myself. I confess I’m not up to running yet but very brisk walking so that I’m am ‘glowing’ all over. I did ask about a running bra but at £35 I thought I’d give mine a go first, so far so good as not running yet. Boobs have shrunk somewhat over the last year lol. Got a bit of the shakes at the moment so better get plenty of fluid in me, poor body is not used to this exercise. 
Thank you all so much for your input.   
Just for info, they are Gel-Kayano’s, very comfy.


----------



## Snowwy (Feb 28, 2020)

@SueEK well done on getting that far, sounds like you chose well. The hardest thing going forward will be to put them on!
Your body will adapt in time, your mind will need the training 
Snowwy


----------



## SueEK (Feb 28, 2020)

That’s true, thankfully have machine to use indoors as wouldn’t want to venture out in this weather and wouldn’t feel comfortable outside yet. Also the site our caravan is on opens this week and they have a gym there with really good treadmills so I’m going to be there, feel quite excited about it all. Let’s hope I can keep it up. Wondering if I may ache a bit tomorrow as I could definitely feel a difference in my body stance when walking due to the shoes correcting my gait. Good fun though.


----------



## Snowwy (Feb 28, 2020)

SueEK said:


> That’s true, thankfully have machine to use indoors as wouldn’t want to venture out in this weather and wouldn’t feel comfortable outside yet. Also the site our caravan is on opens this week and they have a gym there with really good treadmills so I’m going to be there, feel quite excited about it all. Let’s hope I can keep it up. Wondering if I may ache a bit tomorrow as I could definitely feel a difference in my body stance when walking due to the shoes correcting my gait. Good fun though.


The correction may well improve your geometry and could take the load off where some joints were suffering. Time will tell...
Good idea staying inside, I don't have that luxury and my 5k slot is tomorrow so hoping the weather dry at least. Bodies do complain anyway so you can expect that. Just do it!


----------



## SueEK (Feb 28, 2020)

Snowwy said:


> The correction may well improve your geometry and could take the load off where some joints were suffering. Time will tell...
> Good idea staying inside, I don't have that luxury and my 5k slot is tomorrow so hoping the weather dry at least. Bodies do complain anyway so you can expect that. Just do it!


Thanks and very good luck with your run tomorrow, I’m in awe of anyone who runs, takes dedication


----------

